# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Binnenkant van handen heel droog

## KH87HL

Hallo,

Ik heb altijd al last van droge handen gehad.
Vroeger toen ik jonger was vooral een droge/schrale huid op de bovenkant van mijn handen, toen kwamen er gewoon sneetjes aan mijn knokkels. Vroeger gebruikte ik gewoon atrix of nivea. Vreemd genoeg kan ik daar nu niet meer tegen, een soort allergie voor een bepaalde stof daarin lijkt het wel, want dan krijg ik jeukbobbeltjes. Nu gebruik ik al een paar jaar gewoon pure vaseline. Voor de bovenkant van mijn handen werkt dat ideaal, maar de binnenkant van mijn handen lijkt soms wel schuurpapier.
Elke dag voor het slapengaan smeer ik mijn handen in, in de winter, in de zomer gelukkig een stuk minder last van.
Tegen de avond zijn de binnenkant van mijn handen alweer schraal/droog.

De laatste maanden ben ik meer beginnen drinken, elk uur drink ik wel iets. Roken doe ik niet, dus daar ligt het allemaal niet aan.

Weet iemand een andere creme dan vaseline die heel goed werkt, vooral voor de binnenkant van mijn handen ?

----------

